# Century for the Cure



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I know it is early but thinking of mapping out goals for the year. 

I am torn between this and the Fondo. Same weekend again. 

The Gran Fondo was a great ride and I would really like to beat my time. Otoh Century for the cure is a great cause and local. Something I would like to support. 

Has anyone done this ride? What did you think?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I haven't done the CFTC ride, but if this is the route, I'd have to say I like the Fondo route better. Century for the Cure - Warren Township, New Jersey

Of course, you could always do the CFTC on Saturday and the Fondo on Sunday, or do less than the full century on one or both, or support the CFTC financially or as a volunteer, etc.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> I haven't done the CFTC ride, but if this is the route, I'd have to say I like the Fondo route better. Century for the Cure - Warren Township, New Jersey
> 
> Of course, you could always do the CFTC on Saturday and the Fondo on Sunday, or do less than the full century on one or both, or support the CFTC financially or as a volunteer, etc.


All true. I did google the CFTC route and definitely like the Fondo better (I ride most of the CFTC roads regularly), but I do not think I will get the pass from the wife for two centuries in two days. And even if I did, I would prefer them reversed. Also not into doing anything less than a Century in a ride called "Century". Ego can't handle that.


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

i've never done the fondo but i did the century ride.. isn't the fondo a lot more challenging and fast paced? 

i've always steered away from both the NY and NJ fondos because it seems tough but a century at my own pace with rest stops in between, i can do any day..


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

drodrigueznyc said:


> i've never done the fondo but i did the century ride.. isn't the fondo a lot more challenging and fast paced?
> 
> i've always steered away from both the NY and NJ fondos because it seems tough but a century at my own pace with rest stops in between, i can do any day..


The NJ Fondo had plenty of rest stops. Only four climbs were timed. Very nice ride. You go at your own pace but there is a bit of an edge during the climbs. It was a lot of fun. Just thinking of something different.

What did you think of the Century??


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Also not into doing anything less than a Century in a ride called "Century". Ego can't handle that.


You could call it "A Metric Century and A Half... and Change"


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've done CFC twice and I liked it. It's well organized and it's run by some great people. I haven't done many other organized rides so I can't compare, but I've been met with a friendly vibe by everyone along the way. It's on my calendar for 2013. The route east of 287 isn't the most scenic but I feel like it was designed to minimize the climbing and keep it more accessible for the weekend warriors. It's a good time!

This is my track from last year. If I recall correctly there was a last minute route adjustment to go around some fresh chip seal, so I think that's what led to the less than 100mi total. You can always do a few spins around the parking lot at the end


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Is the century for cure the same as ADA tour de cure?


----------



## Bike N Gear (Jan 30, 2007)

The Century for the Cure is a great ride for a good cause. Century for the Cure

As a survivor who has been treated by the Cancer Institute of NJ, where ALL the funds go I think it is a ride that shouldn't be missed. It is too bad that the Fondo is the same weekend since it will draw some people away. 

There is a 40 mile option that could always be done as a warmup for the Fondo. Over $1 million raised so far. If you can't make it at least donate.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

J9L said:


> Is the century for cure the same as ADA tour de cure?


Basically what B&G said. It is a cancer ride. Leaves from Camp Riverbend in Warren. 

My only hesitation is the weekend but I did the Fondo last year and am doing the Ny Fondo this year. So the cause will likely win. 

If you have the time and are still in NJ try it. 

Also not nearly the climbing of the Nj Fondo.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

NJBiker72 said:


> Basically what B&G said. It is a cancer ride. Leaves from Camp Riverbend in Warren.
> 
> My only hesitation is the weekend but I did the Fondo last year and am doing the Ny Fondo this year. So the cause will likely win.
> 
> ...


I'll have to work my way up to the grand fondo. Although my routes are filled with hill climbing in my area, im pretty slow at times. I ride the MS ride in the fall but I'd like to do a spring/summer ride...I was considering the ADA ride in June but we'll see. Good luck with whichever ride u decide


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

J9L said:


> I'll have to work my way up to the grand fondo. Although my routes are filled with hill climbing in my area, im pretty slow at times. I ride the MS ride in the fall but I'd like to do a spring/summer ride...I was considering the ADA ride in June but we'll see. Good luck with whichever ride u decide


Thanks. A few of our club members did the Medio Fondo last year. I did it aa a training ride and still do parts of it. 

The ADA ride also looks nice. Liberty Corner is a good hill. You might want to look at Revolutionary Ramble if I recall correctly or Tour de Long Valley for summer rides. Or just find a faster group to ride with which is what I am currently thinking.


----------

